# Dog walking after 2nd vaccination



## maxlock (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello, our aussie cattle dog pup Blu had her second vaccination today as she's 16 weeks old, and were wondering how long to wait before we take her outside for a walk. The vet said wait a week but i feel really sorry for her not being able to run around much as she's quite old already and needs a lot of exercise. Also i really can't wait much longer to get her out and about. Would it be dangerous to take her on a walk in a couple days? She's already been socialised a lot as she was staying with other dogs at the shelter for a couple days and a lot of car journeys also. We live in the country side if that helps, don't know if there's less risk of parvo here or not. Any advice is good please...


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

You should really wait that week if you can possibly manage it.

Do remember despite your pup being from a breed that requires plenty of exercise, you mustn't overdo it when they are young. The general rule of thumb is that they are allowed 5 minutes of exercise per month of age per day. So a 3 month old puppy will get 15 minutes per day until it 4 months when it can have 20 minutes per day. This refers to on lead being walked at a steady pace. If you walk say 5 minutes to somewhere where you can then let your pup off lead, your pup can amble along at its own pace stopping and starting, then you can stay out longer. Puppies grow very quickly for the next few months and care must be taken not to damage growing joints.

In the meantime get your pup used to being on the lead by walking her round the garden or driveway. Also you can carry your pup out into the street so she can experience all the noises and new sights before the big day.


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

Wow what a little pup you got there one of the roughest toughest dogs around I'd mirror the advice above I know it's a nightmare trying too keep them occupied inside especially with such a high drive and intelligent dog but not worth the risk.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

from a socialisation point of view, that being the critical period between 6 and 16 weeks when the neural pathways grow and develop according to the more and varied experiences and exposure your pup has, he should have been out and about from 8 weeks of age.

so you can carry him or walk him on hard surfaces where you know their isnt a high incidence of potential unvaccinated dogs or foxes or other canids in australia that may carry parvo or distemper.

the risk from disease thru doing this is far less than the risk of your pup maturing into a nervous nature with potential behaviour issues due to reduced neural pathway developments during critical socialisation periods. 

vets, of course, will advise you accordingly from their own strict medical point of view on all such matters

see "puppy vaccination and socialization should go together" by Robert K Anderson DVM. Professor and Director Emeritus. Animal Behaviour Clinic and Center to Study Human and Animal Relationships and Environments , University of Minnesota.

At 16 weeks, your dog could already be at a handicap, so get him out and about ASAP, employing obvious health and hygience protocols. The shelter and the car are just socialisation experiences to the shelter and car. What about busy urban places, shopping centres, the vast array of noise and sights a dog may encounter in its lifetime?
Depending upon the nature of the shelter - ie, was he restricted to a clinical or large industrial type stressful kenneling environment a'la Battersea dogs home, or a relaxed homely type place where he got out and about with the staff? - one could argue the initial stage neural pathway effecting socialisation performed in a shelter could in fact be detrimental to his future mental health.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Your pup can start to go outside in one weeks time; but must stay away from water, farms and areas where there are likely to be un-vaccinated dogs. Or take into the garden on the lead for a run around


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I think the balance between risk of infection and socialisation has got to be met here. Teddy (now 5 months old) we started taking him out straightaway but we stuck to just walking in the immediate local area. After all, he'd been living with Amber who has not been boostered so if he was going to catch something, he would have been more at risk with Amber anyway. So personally I'd start walking him, even if its just a round the block 20 mins pavement walk. Do be aware that mental stimulation is just as important though.


----------



## maxlock (Feb 2, 2014)

Tails and Trails said:


> from a socialisation point of view, that being the critical period between 6 and 16 weeks when the neural pathways grow and develop according to the more and varied experiences and exposure your pup has, he should have been out and about from 8 weeks of age.
> 
> so you can carry him or walk him on hard surfaces where you know their isnt a high incidence of potential unvaccinated dogs or foxes or other canids in australia that may carry parvo or distemper.
> 
> ...


She was from a local farm shelter, She's got an amazing temperament, there's dogs always barking a couple doors away and she just ignores it and carries on playing in the garden. No troubles with anxiety or anything, listens to commands etc so there's nothing wrong with her. Loves being picked up also and we carried around and she saw other dogs and was eager to go meet them. At the vets she loved meeting the new people and they all adored her couldn't believe someone abandoned her.

P.S we're going to wait a week before walkies.


----------



## maxlock (Feb 2, 2014)

Forgot to add, she doesn't bark at other dogs or people unless we allow her.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

lisaslovelys said:


> Your pup can start to go outside in one weeks time; but must stay away from water, farms and areas where there are likely to be un-vaccinated dogs. Or take into the garden on the lead for a run around


Actually as the neural pathway window tends to close at 16 weeks, to wait one more week from now could be very detrimental from a mental welfare development POV .

You are to right to say environments such as water and farms are a risk, due to the nature of such places, but your own garden full of earth and in such a rural locale such as where the OP lives, carries equal weight of disease risk. 
All the canids could carry distemper or parvo . Even ferrets and polecats carry canine distemper .

So OP would be much better off from disease and socialization points of view to drive to the shops in town somewhere. and walk on pavements, and take his dog out on the lead onto any hard standing in his yard, which can be disinfected.

dont forget pup is 4 weeks behind on usual 8 and 12 week vax protocols anyway probably due to being handed into rescue . so if he has got thru being handed about about and mixing inside a busy shelter whilst not being vaccinated until 12 weeks then odds on he has got a strong immunity his mothers colustrum antibodies anyway


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

maxlock said:


> She was from a local farm shelter, She's got an amazing temperament, there's dogs always barking a couple doors away and she just ignores it and carries on playing in the garden. No troubles with anxiety or anything, listens to commands etc so there's nothing wrong with her. Loves being picked up also and we carried around and she saw other dogs and was eager to go meet them. At the vets she loved meeting the new people and they all adored her couldn't believe someone abandoned her.
> 
> P.S we're going to wait a week before walkies.


Then if you have already exposed her to alll these situations without being fully covered plus the same at the shelter then why not get her out there NOW on the lead . the medical risk is the same she has already experienced . in fact risk from your garden is higher than pavement walking . all the socialization you have done now has been superb so widen of and continue it . you need to urbanise the experience.

you won't tell if she has any nervous reaction problems until months down the line when she enters maturity . its all about prevention .


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

maxlock said:


> Forgot to add, she doesn't bark at other dogs or people unless we allow her.


What do you mean


----------



## maxlock (Feb 2, 2014)

I mean, she's comfortable around other animals and people, and she knows to only bark outside. So do you think she is going to be okay from now on to go outside and she'll be a great dog when she's older?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah she'll be fine to go out, the risk if any is very minimal. In fact take her to a field and let her off lead too, she'll learn recall much faster.
I don't understand why you say she only knows to bark outside?


----------



## maxlock (Feb 2, 2014)

Really need the reassurance it's fine for her to go out because my dad keeps saying that she'll get disease even though she came from a farm when she had only her 1st vac... Thanks guys


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

maxlock said:


> Really need the reassurance it's fine for her to go out because my dad keeps saying that she'll get disease even though she came from a farm when she had only her 1st vac... Thanks guys


i think you kind of answered your own question there....in that, you have already broken the strict veterinary advice anyway by her coming unvaccinated from a farm in the first place, then meeting neighborhood dogs that may not have been vaccinated (ie, did you see all their vaccination cards first?), and her roaming around you garden which is rural and where other animals that potentially carry diseases which dogs can catch may have congregated.

if she isnt sick now, she should be fine. although there are never guarantees. also, dont forget she carries antibodies from her mother's milk.

so yeh, start practicing on the lead. go into town, sit by the bus stop/train station/shops. get her used to all the strange sights and sounds. take her to the pub. practice walking her on the lead little and often and carry her when/where you need to


----------



## maxlock (Feb 2, 2014)

I took her on a quick 5-10 min walk in the dark and she enjoyed it. I made her run with me on the lead and didn't allow her to sniff too much. Only thing is she tried chasing the cars as she was confused of them. But overall good result.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

maxlock said:


> I took her on a quick 5-10 min walk in the dark and she enjoyed it. I made her run with me on the lead and didn't allow her to sniff too much. Only thing is she tried chasing the cars as she was confused of them. But overall good result.


well done, but a bit too much too soon. start in daylight, not so scary. walk slower to a place with traffic that starts off quieter and slower. sit on a bench somewhere need a road and feed her treats as cars go by and chat to her in an encouraging way


----------



## maxlock (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks so much, you've been a big help. Thinking of going to a local hilly place where a lot of dogs go, but no so much in the winter, do you think it's okay to go there? There's a pub so she could sit down with us on the bench outside. There's usually a few dogs outside the pub.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

maxlock said:


> Thanks so much, you've been a big help. Thinking of going to a local hilly place where a lot of dogs go, but no so much in the winter, do you think it's okay to go there? There's a pub so she could sit down with us on the bench outside. There's usually a few dogs outside the pub.


all sounds good. except i get the feeling her socialisation with dogs has been pretty full already now, but you should still carry that on.

sounds like she needs more in terms of alternative environments, busier more built up places and different types of people.

pub sounds great

have you got a training club near you that can help guide you?


----------



## maxlock (Feb 2, 2014)

I believe we have, ill look into it.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

are they giving him the 3 injections? as if so its 1 week after 2nd they can be pavement walked and a week after that they have the 3rd jab and then 3 weeks after that they can do all walks.


----------



## maxlock (Feb 2, 2014)

Dogs only have 2 vaccinations in uk im pretty sure.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

maxlock said:


> Dogs only have 2 vaccinations in uk im pretty sure.


true. usually 8 and 12 weeks


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> are they giving him the 3 injections? as if so its 1 week after 2nd they can be pavement walked and a week after that they have the 3rd jab and then 3 weeks after that they can do all walks.


This dog has been brought up on a farm environment so there is no risk to going out on walks immediately, and its usually only two injections.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

actually it has recently been changed as its now lepto 4 instead of lepto 2 which makes the course 1st at 8 weeks, 2nd at 10 weeks and 3rd at 12 weeks. with pavement walking being allowed from 11 weeks and all other walks from 15 weeks.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Wiz201 said:


> This dog has been brought up on a farm environment so there is no risk to going out on walks immediately, and its usually only two injections.


sorry but i dont understand why being brought up on a farm environment makes there no risks?


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

I just double checked the websites of several local vets including my own and they are all still stating just two vaccines, usually at 8 and 12 weeks.

been that way for many years.

not heard of this change before.

i also have many clients with young dogs and I check all their vaccine cards and they all only state 2 vaccines 8 ans 12 weeks

have you got a reference?


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

MrRustyRead said:


> sorry but i dont understand why being brought up on a farm environment makes there no risks?


she never said that.
if you go back thru the other posts you will see what we mean


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Tails and Trails said:


> I just double checked the websites of several local vets including my own and they are all still stating just two vaccines, usually at 8 and 12 weeks.
> 
> been that way for many years.
> 
> ...


No i dont have a reference as this is what my vet is doing with my 10 week old puppy.



Tails and Trails said:


> she never said that.
> if you go back thru the other posts you will see what we mean


I am talking about what wiz said not the OP


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

MrRustyRead said:


> No i dont have a reference as this is what my vet is doing with my 10 week old puppy.
> 
> I am talking about what wiz said not the OP


seems like that is just something that your vet must be doing, i dont think there has been any official change in national vaccination protocols. i have checked 10 different vet websites now, and i have read quite a few vaccination cards in the last year for young dogs. my friend also runs a boarding kennel and she has to check vaccine cards countless times per week, she hasnt noted a change either. it seems odd to me, that your vet is over vaccinating, it must cost you more money this way as well? id be interested to hear what its all about?

I was talking about wiz, not the OP. Wiz has said the same as me on that point, which is in our posts i referred to, we didnt say what you thought. 
no offence intended


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

ours had only two rounds of vacs seperate vets too thought that was normal


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Tails and Trails said:


> seems like that is just something that your vet must be doing, i dont think there has been any official change in national vaccination protocols. i have checked 10 different vet websites now, and i have read quite a few vaccination cards in the last year for young dogs. my friend also runs a boarding kennel and she has to check vaccine cards countless times per week, she hasnt noted a change either. it seems odd to me, that your vet is over vaccinating, it must cost you more money this way as well? id be interested to hear what its all about?
> 
> I was talking about wiz, not the OP. Wiz has said the same as me on that point, which is in our posts i referred to, we didnt say what you thought.
> no offence intended


it changed literally this year apparently, they have basically added 2 more strains of lepto to the vac. i was under the impression if they had changed all would of changed. reading back i can see what you meant now


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

MrRustyRead said:


> it changed literally this year apparently, they have basically added 2 more strains of lepto to the vac. i was under the impression if they had changed all would of changed. reading back i can see what you meant now


i will go off and research but i havent found anything yet.
everything i have referred to in the way of vet websites so on so forth is right now, and none of them contain any reference to a change this year.

maybe there is a debate going on regarding puppy vaccine protocols, and there is one strain of thought that takes the line that your vet does, but it is not the mainstream, but a protocol that one or two decide to follow, such as your vet?

personally i dont like the sound of this, rings of far too much like over vaccinating to me, and an unnecessary extra cost for owners

what is your vet called, i would like to look at their website to see what they say about this


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Tails and Trails said:


> i will go off and research but i havent found anything yet.
> everything i have referred to in the way of vet websites so on so forth is right now, and none of them contain any reference to a change this year.
> 
> maybe there is a debate going on regarding puppy vaccine protocols, and there is one strain of thought that takes the line that your vet does, but it is not the mainstream, but a protocol that one or two decide to follow, such as your vet?
> ...


it could be to do with me living in the country which could lead to an increase in chances of lepto but i dunno.

strangely they havent changed the cost, its Companion Care Vets


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

just googled "have vets changed the frequency of puppy vaccinations in the uk"

and this came up, courtesy of from Advice on dog vaccinations | Castle Vets Reading



> Yesterday we were asked an important question on our Facebook page
> Ive read a great deal about yearly booster injections for dogs not being necessary and the harmful have side effects. Do you offer any alternatives  titre tests, less frequent boosters etc?
> 
> and here is our answer.
> ...


that seems to indicate the only debate going on centres around _decreasing_ vaccines (whilst still acknowledging just 2 initial puppy vaccines)?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Tails and Trails said:


> just googled "have vets changed the frequency of puppy vaccinations in the uk"
> 
> and this came up, courtesy of from Advice on dog vaccinations | Castle Vets Reading
> 
> that seems to indicate the only debate going on centres around _decreasing_ vaccines (whilst still acknowledging just 2 initial puppy vaccines)?


hmmm very strange....

if im honest it doesnt worry me as i trust my vets 100%


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

MrRustyRead said:


> it could be to do with me living in the country which could lead to an increase in chances of lepto but i dunno.
> 
> strangely they havent changed the cost, its Companion Care Vets


is this your vet? National Pet Vaccination Month

they only info i could find on there website regarding puppy vaccinations didnt say anything about a change in protocol to 3 vaccines, but seem to concur with everyone else:



> Puppies should be vaccinated beginning at *six to eight weeks* of age. Sometimes, the breeder will have given the first vaccination - your vet will need to know when the breeder gave the vaccine *so the next dose* can be given at the appropriate time.


They say "next dose/", not doses? so the appropriate time would be 10 or 12 weeks depending upon if first vax was given at 6 or 8 weeks??

what does your own vaccine card say?

sorry, not trying be awkward, genuinely doing some research, its in my line of work to know anything about this


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

i agree might just be your vet as our pup was vaccinated not long ago and she only had the two injections, we were told they had to be two weeks apart and the second done after 10 weeks then we could walk her a week after the second was done


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

We had a puppy done late last year October/November and he was given the usual dose at 8 weeks then the second two weeks later.


----------



## laura1982 (Nov 19, 2013)

maxlock said:


> Dogs only have 2 vaccinations in uk im pretty sure.


Oddly my pups breeder said some vets are doing 3 jabs now but mine aren't so guess it will be the usual two jabs.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

laura1982 said:


> Oddly my pups breeder said some vets are doing 3 jabs now but mine aren't so guess it will be the usual two jabs.


getting thru research slowly.
my latest discovery is that the 3 jab protocol is/has been an american norm


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

The yanks cover rabies don't they where we don't.


----------



## loopylori (Feb 10, 2014)

My pup had her first jab done by breeder at 8 weeks and I was told by vet she needs her second one on Tuesday. Which makes it 8 and 10 weeks and only the two jabs needed.


----------



## laura1982 (Nov 19, 2013)

All a bit confusing lol - think i will just follow my vets advice and have the normal two.


----------



## WiggleButt (Jan 19, 2014)

I was offered a third vaccine for my pup at the end of last year. My practise has so many vets you never see the same one. The vet with the first jab didn't mention it - just the usual 8 weeks and 10 weeks. But when I took him for his 10 week jabs the different vet asked if I wanted the third 16 week one too. No explanation, just said they'd started doing it. I declined as I'd never heard of it before and felt she was being pushy anyway trying to get me to have the kennel cough vaccine and being rather rude when I declined that too.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

WiggleButt said:


> I was offered a third vaccine for my pup at the end of last year. My practise has so many vets you never see the same one. The vet with the first jab didn't mention it - just the usual 8 weeks and 10 weeks. But when I took him for his 10 week jabs the different vet asked if I wanted the third 16 week one too. No explanation, just said they'd started doing it. I declined as I'd never heard of it before and felt she was being pushy anyway trying to get me to have the kennel cough vaccine and being rather rude when I declined that too.


okay, it seems a small minority of vets, for some reason, have decided to adopt the american protocol.

shall have to look into this further...


----------



## maxlock (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a question, where in the uk is parvo most common? I live in the south west somerset area does anyone know how common it is there.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

My vet is also doing the 3 vaccinations 
We were unsure of her 1st vaccination as the card that the breeder gave me said that she was given an intranasal vaccine on the 24th Dec 2013 aged 4 weeks then had an injection of Novibac on the 7th Jan 2014 aged 6 weeks and my vet tried to contact the vets that did it but number was not available  
Vet decided to be safe she would start her from scratch and she had a jab at 9 weeks on the 28th Jan and at 11 weeks on the 13th Feb and will be having final one on the 20th March at 16 weeks along with her microchip ...
Its the only vets available to me as its local and takes a few minutes to walk there .. I don't drive so can't really take her elsewhere ..
We have joined the pet health club so all immunisations/worming/flea treatments for the year are included plus 10% off microchipping and neutering .


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

lisaslovelys said:


> My vet is also doing the 3 vaccinations
> We were unsure of her 1st vaccination as the card that the breeder gave me said that she was given an intranasal vaccine on the 24th Dec 2013 aged 4 weeks then had an injection of Novibac on the 7th Jan 2014 aged 6 weeks and my vet tried to contact the vets that did it but number was not available
> Vet decided to be safe she would start her from scratch and she had a jab at 9 weeks on the 28th Jan and at 11 weeks on the 13th Feb and will be having final one on the 20th March at 16 weeks along with her microchip ...
> Its the only vets available to me as its local and takes a few minutes to walk there .. I don't drive so can't really take her elsewhere ..
> We have joined the pet health club so all immunisations/worming/flea treatments for the year are included plus 10% off microchipping and neutering .


the intranasal was just a kennel cough, and not related to the other vaccines

nobivac is the brand name for the combined vaccine for parvo, distemper, lepto etc. first stage for this is usually 6-8 weeks.

your vet was wise to start again if he couldnt obtain a record of proof this first stage was done.

but if it was done, there is a chance this means, if your vet is opting for this 3 course vaccine protocol instead of the usual 2 stage, that you dog will end up getting vaccinated 4 times

personally, if it were me, on the basis the dog "may" have already had the first stage of the multi-vaccine at 6 weeks, i would ask the vet if it would not be more wise to only repeat the process using the usual 2 stage multi-vaccine, just in case your dog ends up being over vaccinated, with all the chemical risks that may entail, therefore asking your vet why he elects to perform this new 3 stage protocol instead of the usual 2 stage protocol the majority of vets have always done?


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Tails and Trails said:


> the intranasal was just a kennel cough, and not related to the other vaccines
> 
> nobivac is the brand name for the combined vaccine for parvo, distemper, lepto etc. first stage for this is usually 6-8 weeks.
> 
> ...


Yes because she has had 3 injections at 6-9-11 weeks so surely she should be covered now completely ?? I would rather not have the 3rd injection if the majority of vets only do the standard 2 because she has already had 3 .. Won't the vet argue over it with me ?? I cannot use another vet as this one is local and I don't drive ... She can't kick me out of the vets for refusing the 4th can she ??

What are the effects of over vaccination ??


----------



## Rabing1984 (Feb 17, 2014)

My dogs were outside learning how to walk on a leash and beginning socialization at 8-weeks-old. Waiting until a dog is 16-weeks-old is going to create major behavioral problems. My dogs were vaccinated at 6-weeks-old by their breeders against distemper, measles, parainfluenza and bordatella. I vaccinated them again at 10-weeks-old for DHPP, coronavirus, leptospirosis, bordatella and lyme disease. At 12-weeks-old they got their rabies vaccination. They finished their puppy vaccines at 14-weeks-old with DHPP, coronavirus, lyme disease and leptospirosis. But, I would never wait until a dog is that old to take them out and teach them to walk on a leash or begin socializing! Again, this creates behavioral problems. You must start socialization as soon as you get your dog, which is usually 8-weeks-old. As long as your dog has had at least one round of vaccines, then they are fine to start socializing. I would be careful and keep them away from sick dogs and they won't have full immunity until around 14-weeks-old, but they do have some immunity from the vaccines and their mother's antibodies. 16-weeks-old is awful late to still be doing puppy shots!


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Rabing1984 said:


> My dogs were outside learning how to walk on a leash and beginning socialization at 8-weeks-old. Waiting until a dog is 16-weeks-old is going to create major behavioral problems. My dogs were vaccinated at 6-weeks-old by their breeders against distemper, measles, parainfluenza and bordatella. I vaccinated them again at 10-weeks-old for DHPP, coronavirus, leptospirosis, bordatella and lyme disease. At 12-weeks-old they got their rabies vaccination. They finished their puppy vaccines at 14-weeks-old with DHPP, coronavirus, lyme disease and leptospirosis. But, I would never wait until a dog is that old to take them out and teach them to walk on a leash or begin socializing! Again, this creates behavioral problems. You must start socialization as soon as you get your dog, which is usually 8-weeks-old. As long as your dog has had at least one round of vaccines, then they are fine to start socializing. I would be careful and keep them away from sick dogs and they won't have full immunity until around 14-weeks-old, but they do have some immunity from the vaccines and their mother's antibodies. 16-weeks-old is awful late to still be doing puppy shots!


Most vets vaccinate at 8 weeks then at 10/12 weeks .. Most puppies do not leave mum until 8 weeks I don't know anyone who would take an 8 week puppy out for walks and to socialize with other dogs when they have not got any immunity against illness .. And I think a lot of people would agree 8 weeks is far to young.. Plus their little legs could only manage about a 5 minute walk or they could end up with bad legs .. In my opinion you are wrong ..


----------



## Rabing1984 (Feb 17, 2014)

My dogs were vaccinated at 6-weeks, 10-weeks, 12-weeks and 14-weeks. You must start socializing as soon as you bring your puppy home. If you wait until the dog is fully done with their puppy shots, then you are just asking for trouble. I'm not talking about taking mile walks with your dog. But, intelligent owners know to start an 8-week-old pup out with a 5-minute walk once a day and increase by 5-minutes for each month of age.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Rabing1984 said:


> My dogs were vaccinated at 6-weeks, 10-weeks, 12-weeks and 14-weeks. You must start socializing as soon as you bring your puppy home. If you wait until the dog is fully done with their puppy shots, then you are just asking for trouble. I'm not talking about taking mile walks with your dog. But, intelligent owners know to start an 8-week-old pup out with a 5-minute walk once a day and increase by 5-minutes for each month of age.


When I brought my puppy home at 8 weeks she had been vaccinated at 6 weeks . I carried her to school and back each day for a few days and she gets plenty of interaction from my family as well as new people coming to the house.
She had her 2nd vaccine when she was 9 weeks and her 3rd on thursday at 11 weeks .. She has been going into the garden since she was 8 weeks to toilet but only started walks on thursday because that is what the vet told me and what I have read on here ... I would rather listen to what my vet and people on here whom I trust are advising me to do ... Thanks anyway . I have a happy healthy friendly dog so think that I have done everything I was supposed to


----------



## Rabing1984 (Feb 17, 2014)

Most reputable breeders vaccinate at 6-weeks. It's great that your puppy got social interaction, but puppies also need to be able to walk on the ground and explore things on their own. 11-weeks is awfully late for second vaccinations. My vet told me to start socialization at 8-weeks old and also start leash training with very brief walks. I prefer to listen to a reputable veterinarian than what people come up with on forums. But, if you don't start socialization young, you are going to have a dog with serious behavioral problems and that I can promise you. Almost all puppies are friendly, but as they age that lack of socialization is going to cause fear and/or aggression.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

I have edited it I wrote it wrong 1st vaccine at 6 weeks 2nd at 9 weeks a week after I got her and on thursday aged 11 weeks and like I said she has been going in the garden every day since I brought her home on a lead I won't let her into the garden off lead as she likes to eat things .. Most people don't vaccinate until 8 weeks my vet doesn't but my dog had already been done at 6 .. The vet also said that thursday she could start walking outside the garden and socialising with other dogs ..


----------



## Rabing1984 (Feb 17, 2014)

Well, 9-weeks is a bit early after the first vaccination to get a whole other round of vaccines! Most reputable breeders vaccinate their puppies at 6-weeks against distemper, measles, parainfluenza and bordatella. All my dogs started socializing and going on walks at 8-weeks-old and they never got sick as they had immunity supplied by their mother and the first round of vaccinations.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

So if 11 weeks is to late for the 2nd round of vaccinations and 9 weeks is to early you are bound to say that 10 weeks is correct !!! well with 7 days either side I don't think it matters and I will listen to my vets opinion over yours .. But keep on looking at the threads there are plenty that you have not picked holes in yet  but be careful who you boss around some people will not be as tolerant as me


----------



## Rabing1984 (Feb 17, 2014)

10-weeks is the standard at my vet for second round of vaccinations. I will listen to my reputable vet over you. I'm just stating my opinion, or does the UK not have free speech?


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Rabing1984 said:


> 10-weeks is the standard at my vet for second round of vaccinations. I will listen to my reputable vet over you. I'm just stating my opinion, or does the UK not have free speech?


Free speech and posting on peoples threads shoving your unwanted information down their throats are 2 very different things .. 
You are bossing everyone around and trying to make out you are some Dog Expert and being down right rude .... No matter what is said you have an answer for it or an unwanted opinion ... If we wanted advice we would ask for it ..


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Rabing1984 said:


> 10-weeks is the standard at my vet for second round of vaccinations. I will listen to my reputable vet over you. I'm just stating my opinion, or does the* UK not have free speech?*


In the UK 'freedom of speech' legislation doesn't apply on the internet, it's only for the spoken word. The internet and all written words are governed by publishing laws and there is no freedom speech in the press here in the UK.

That is not my opinion BTW it is a FACT!


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

lisaslovelys said:


> When I brought my puppy home at 8 weeks she had been vaccinated at 6 weeks . I carried her to school and back each day for a few days and she gets plenty of interaction from my family as well as new people coming to the house.
> She had her 2nd vaccine when she was 9 weeks and her 3rd on thursday at 11 weeks .. She has been going into the garden since she was 8 weeks to toilet but only started walks on thursday because that is what the vet told me and what I have read on here ... I would rather listen to what my vet and people on here whom I trust are advising me to do ... Thanks anyway . I have a happy healthy friendly dog so think that I have done everything I was supposed to


Rabing is American, so her puppy had the American protocol for vaccination, which is why she has had 4 lots instead of two. If you look at her list, her puppy is getting vaccinated against more diseases than what british vets usually vaccinate against. (she added bordetella, measles, and rabies to her list)..

Unlike your vet, who is vaccinating your puppy late as they couldnt obtain a record of your first puppies vaccine at 6 weeks, and is deciding to do a 3 stage course, most vets in Britain only vaccinate twice, usually at 6 to 8 weeks then 10 to 12 weeks (most do 8 weeks and 12 weeks). British vaccines are usually only for Distemper, Hepatitis, Leptospirosis, Parvovirus.

This means you are both right.

However, Rabing has a very good point regarding getting your pup out for socialisation, she has actually repeated my posts from earlier (which you liked me for, thank you ), in that is a very big mistake to wait until 16-17 weeks before taking your pup out the house for socialisation.

In a way you were agreeing with Rabing anyway, as you said you carried your pup to other places for socialisation anyway. The quibble would be should you carry or put down on the floor from time to time on a lead?
I would probably do the latter in somewhere like a town centre, which is great for socialisation experiences and is hard surfaces where the instances of communicable diseases to your pup is very unlikely. Especially if you consider that you let your pup out in your garden at 8 weeks, which is the sort of location where the likelihood of your pup catching a communicable is far higher, as your garden is not a hard surface that is disinfect able, and contains much wildlife that potentially carries diseases. For example, rats, mice, and voles carry Leptospirosis, and foxes and ferrets and polecats and weasles carry canine distemper, and foxes carry parvovirus.

I would argue that a vets advise it just that, it is the best advise based upon his profession, but it is not necessarily unquestionable gospel whereby you should not ask questions and should not weigh it up against other factors such as the mental welfare issue of socialisation and efficient growth of the neural pathways. However, by taking your pup into the garden at 8 weeks, ironically you probably did go against your vets advise, as most vets would tell you not to take your pup out until between 7 and 10 days after the second vaccine, which could mean 12 or 13 weeks, and would tell you to avoid countryside type environments which other animals frequent and cannot be cleaned, which means, from that point of view, your garden is the same as the park or fields or local farms. If it had been me, from a disease risk v socialisation point of view, I probably would have done much more of carrying your puppy around to places and putting on the floor of hard surfaces more often, and completely avoided my own garden (apart from a hard standing i could disinfect).

When i worked in the rescue centre, we always walked the puppies, at 8 weeks of age, from their kennel and down the concrete driveway.

Some vets will steer away from the strict purely medical POV when it comes to advising on these issues and will take into consideration socialisation, which is also a medical issue, if you think about it.
Some vets will look at the incidence of dogs getting put to sleep due to behaviour problems created by poor wiring due to inadequate socialisation v the incidence of puppies dying from catching dieases by putting them on a hard surface from time to time at 8 weeks is age. Those vets, and dog behaviourists and trainers (like me), will conclude the former is greater.

The study i gave in my first post on this thread was written by a vet from an American University, and he also concludes this.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Tails and Trails said:


> Rabing is American, so her puppy had the American protocol for vaccination, which is why she has had 4 lots instead of two. If you look at her list, her puppy is getting vaccinated against more diseases than what british vets usually vaccinate against. (she added bordetella, measles, and rabies to her list)..
> 
> Unlike your vet, who is vaccinating your puppy late as they couldnt obtain a record of your first puppies vaccine at 6 weeks, and is deciding to do a 3 stage course, most vets in Britain only vaccinate twice, usually at 6 to 8 weeks then 10 to 12 weeks (most do 8 weeks and 12 weeks). British vaccines are usually only for Distemper, Hepatitis, Leptospirosis, Parvovirus.
> 
> ...


I liked your posts because you were giving information not shoving it down my throat like Rabing has done on a lot of peoples threads tonight 

And I am not the OP I did not say I was not taking my puppy out until 16 weeks that was the OP .. 
Honey has had lots of socialising with lots of people she has been carried about outside regularly and has had 3 vaccines and we are out and about now  and the vet said that she was ok in my garden on a lead on the path not mud or grass it was the 1st thing I checked before I got her as I wanted to train her to go outside and not on a pad or paper from the start 

I just do not appreciate someone invading other peoples threads and chucking advice around about training and what collars/harnesses they MUST wear and that EVERYONE should be taking their 8 week old puppys outside no matter what .. It does not matter if she is in another country she knew we were in the UK as she or he quoted "is freedom of speech not allowed in the UK"
If she/he is such a know it all then they should know that UK vets are different ! 
I found rabing to be rude and a know it all sticking his/her nose in where it was not wanted/needed .. 
If you read through rablings posts you will see what I mean


----------



## maxlock (Feb 2, 2014)

The reason she's going out at 16 weeks is because of what the vet recommended and she was from a shelter where we got her at 14 weeks when she only had 1 vacc. Although she had already socialised a lot and been on walks while she was at the shelter so she's a good pup. I spose it is quite late to take her on her first proper walk outside the shelter but after all we're putting Blu in a great home and rescued her from never having a future and now many great memories to come. We took her to a local tourist park yesterday with many other doggies and i have to say shes great with the cars, people and the bigger doggies.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

maxlock said:


> The reason she's going out at 16 weeks is because of what the vet recommended and she was from a shelter where we got her at 14 weeks when she only had 1 vacc. Although she had already socialised a lot and been on walks while she was at the shelter so she's a good pup. I spose it is quite late to take her on her first proper walk outside the shelter but after all we're putting Blu in a great home and rescued her from never having a future and now many great memories to come. We took her to a local tourist park yesterday with many other doggies and i have to say shes great with the cars, people and the bigger doggies.


Now she is going out I am sure she will get on just fine and you have rescued her and given her a loving home and thats the main thing  Some dogs live in an apartment and never see the outside at all apart from maybe a vet visit 
And there are older dog owners that cannot take their dogs for walks at all !! Some dog owners just chuck their dog in the garden and shut the door!!! So don't feel bad


----------



## maxlock (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks ^ she's already taught herself to open the back door and close it from both sides


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

maxlock said:


> Thanks ^ she's already taught herself to open the back door and close it from both sides


Wow how clever


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Tails and Trails said:


> is this your vet? National Pet Vaccination Month
> 
> they only info i could find on there website regarding puppy vaccinations didnt say anything about a change in protocol to 3 vaccines, but seem to concur with everyone else:
> 
> ...


sorry its taken me so long to respond,

his first vac he had Nobivac DHP and Nobivac L4 and his second he had Nobivac DHP and Nobivac KC and i think she said for his third it will be Nobivac L4


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

MrRustyRead said:


> sorry its taken me so long to respond,
> 
> his first vac he had Nobivac DHP and Nobivac L4 and his second he had Nobivac DHP and Nobivac KC and i think she said for his third it will be Nobivac L4


your vet appears to be vaccinating differently to policy outlined on his surgery website?

Nobivac DHP = Distemper, Hepatitis and Parvovirus and parainflueneza- good news is that forumulation only needs doing every 3 years

Nobivac L4 = leptospirosis

second course DHP = second part of your distemper, hepatitis, and parvo and flu

your third extra vaccine only appears to be for a second shot of leptospirosis and a shot of Kennel cough

thats the difference with all the other vets. the standard has been for years that the one vaccine contains: 
Distemper, Hepatitis, , Leptospirosis, Parvovirus, Parainfluenza - done twice

your vet appears to have separated the lepto into 2 shots of its own and done at second and third stages, with an extra kennel cough done at third stage. lots of vets dont do KC as standard, by the way


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Tails and Trails said:


> your vet appears to be vaccinating differently to policy outlined on his surgery website?


well the surgery is a part of a franchise so i dont know if its different for each one im not sure.


----------



## teal89 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi, hope it's ok for me to comment on here  

My pup Koda had his second injection on Saturday and will be 16weeks on Thursday. He only had two vaccinations but had to wait 4 weeks in between. The vet also said they have changed the injections to include the lepto vaccine but don't do another one (can't remember which) as it interacts and the lepto is a bigger risk so they choose to include that one. Maybe that's where the different vaccination ideas are varying between vets.

I've been told to wait a week until taking Koda out for a walk but he's so desperate to go out I don't know if we can wait that long!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I wouldn't give anyone advice contrary to the vet's advice, what I will say is that I took a calculated risk and took my dog out to socialise him after his 1st vaccination. Mainly due to his breed.


----------



## teal89 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm trying to weigh up the risks at the moment. He's only a little dog and we spend a lot of the time playing in the garden but he's so curious and you can see he really wants to get out and explore instead of being in my arms when we leave the house/garden!


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

sskmick said:


> I wouldn't give anyone advice contrary to the vet's advice, what I will say is that I took a calculated risk and took my dog out to socialise him after his 1st vaccination. Mainly due to his breed.


you just did give advice contrary to vets advice 

and some vets will advise limited outdoor exposure after first vax as mental development is also a medical matter


----------



## lillypenna (Feb 21, 2014)

I just got a puppy last week, and my  veterinarian told me that I cannot walk my puppy where other dogs have been until after his 2nd vaccination which is due on April.Is it really necessary?


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

lillypenna said:


> I just got a puppy last week, and my  veterinarian told me that I cannot walk my puppy where other dogs have been until after his 2nd vaccination which is due on April.Is it really necessary?


If you go thru this whole thread and read all the posts, you will find lots of information that may answer your question.


----------



## yamazumi (Sep 22, 2009)

Tails and Trails said:


> you just did give advice contrary to vets advice
> 
> and some vets will advise limited outdoor exposure after first vax as mental development is also a medical matter


By saying they went against vet advice =P

My pup was vaccinated at 8 weeks by the breeder and I got her at 9 weeks. I started carrying her immediately to the park, into town, we went in the car to my OH's. She met six vaccinated dogs that week, she had her second vaccination at 10 weeks and was told to wait another two weeks to take her out at all, but I started taking her on walks. I actually used to carry her to places to have a walk so we could go somewhere interesting and she didn't have to walk much.

I know people are just being safe waiting til 16 weeks if that is an appropriate amount if time after their last jabs, but it really worries me from a socialisation point of view. By that age Rory had been going out for 6 weeks, she'd met several dogs every day, met cows, horses, been on buses a couple of times a week. It was only a week after that she came to my graduation and went to the beach.


----------

